# Honda GX160 Carb Replacement



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Here we go.
My husband was 'helping' to resurrect the trashpump we use to pull top water for the garden.
It hasn't been used in 3 years (we've spent two years with his heart health care issues).
So while he has a brand new 5400 rpm heartmate pump in his chest, his Honda GX160 has a carb that is dead.

I soaked it in pinesol, got everything cleaned up and there are now two problems:
1. he dropped the float pin in the greenhouse and we can't find it (too tiny and don't know where he dropped it)
and
2. the throttle shutter valve will not rotate but about 1/16 of an inch.

Its basically toast.

Soooooo

The option is:
1. Spend $$$$ for a Honda replacement carb
or
2. Spend $ for a Chonda (chinese clone honda replacement carb) made by what looks like 54 different manufacturers.

I'm going to try a Chonda carb but was looking for your recommendation on which clone to either
1. use cause it is halfway decent
or
2. NOT use cause you didn't like it

Justwondering


----------



## MutantGenepool (Nov 1, 2019)

Just Wondering said:


> Here we go.
> My husband was 'helping' to resurrect the trashpump we use to pull top water for the garden.
> It hasn't been used in 3 years (we've spent two years with his heart health care issues).
> So while he has a brand new 5400 rpm heartmate pump in his chest, his Honda GX160 has a carb that is dead.
> ...


Those carbs are pretty simple so not much can go wrong with them.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

My replacement parts came in to rebuild the old carb...
nope..
then a week later, I get the new carb (today).... will try to get it on tomorrow.
JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Well -- apparently in my excitement to order a new carb and get it with a new fuel line, spark plug, tank filter, etc etc I clicked on the wrong link and ordered as if I were fixing the push lawnmower instead of the trash pump...
So
reordered a new carb today and should be here monday since its already in the US and I don't have to wait two weeks for it to come from China.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

lordy ... I'll never run out of projects.
Took a break to handle healthcare issues with the Mr.

Got the replacement carb in.
Put all the fiddly bits back together only to find that I'm missing 2 nuts and one bolt that hold the gas tank on AND the bolt/nut that holds the back of the air filter on.
After two days of searching the work area, floor, pants pockets, and around where the gas tank was left, I gave up.

I don't know where the Mr. put the fiddly bits, but I bought new parts at the co-op.

Then I've been waiting for the weather to get just a little cooler. So yesterday was under 100 so I went for it. 

It is all back together.

Now, got to finish other projects so I can come back to this one and test it all out then mount it back into the frame. But, the 330 International needs to be running so I can load and move a few hay bales.

JW


----------



## Dodge trucker (5 mo ago)

I have one of those engines on my power washer.
Bought it from the auction some years ago, auctioneer said "buying it for the engine" didn't know anything about the pump. It didn't come with hose or gun.
I had those left over from my piece of crap, box store power washer. The pump on this auction unit, lasted me 3 years, I bought a new replacement pump for it. The next spring I had to go into the carb, as it was always quite finicky but now could barely get it to run.
This was the first time I had been inside a carb for this particular series of engine. I ended up breaking off one of the ears for the float pin, so I had to get a new carb at that point.
I lucked out and found a NOS factory honduh carb on eBay after some searching, for something like $25, brand new in the box. Cheaper than a kit, had the original carb cooperated. Starts a little easier, it has never been the easy starting engine Hondas are claimed to be but once running it seems to be alright.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

I find using a magnet to find the needle in the haystack very helpful, my eyes aren't as sharp these days. Of course it doesn't work for brass pins but overall....helpful.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

We had dry year ... hasn't been this dry in 25 years, so without the rain the ponds got too low to pump water from them. But next year .... I have everything in shape to pump water with that Honda engine.
Today, the Mister and I were discussing which weeds on the bank I was going to whack off so they would not set seed. Must be 3 foot to the water.
But as a statistician, this extreme weather is what makes our average rainfall -- average. My prognostication is an overly wet year in 2024 which when averaged with this dry year means everything is back to normal.
JW


----------

